
Verizon close to a revised deal that cuts Yahoo's price by about $250M - ddlatham
http://www.businessinsider.com/verizon-revised-deal-yahoo-2017-2
======
neom
Is it just me or does this feel like the BMW dealer throwing in a free ShamWow
with an M3?

